# Favourite Clean up crew/janitors?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi All,

We have just started the cycle for our 18g cube that we plan to eventually have corals (easy level) and two clowns plus one other small bottom dweller (don't know what type yet).

Since we are into the cycle now, I thought I would start looking into the next stage - what form of clean up crew or "janitors" would be best for our tank.

I realize Astea and Turbo snails would be good choices, and have also read about Nassarius Snails and Collumbelid Snails but I realize people all have their favourites in this hobby. 

I read mixed things on line about crabs - such as emerald crabs with some people loving them to go after bubble algae and others loathing all crabs. Any feedback on that specific point would also be appreciated.

I also don't know what is available around Toronto and whether what I read online is accurate. 

So, I thought I would ask if any of you have suggestions. What is the best clean up crew combo for a small reef tank with easier to care for corals?



Eric


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Snails - Get a mix of them!

1 mexican turbo (yes, they are large, but man do they do a good job! make sure things are secured, and you have no problems)
10 Cerith snails - Awesome at collecting "left overs"
10 Nassarius (if you have a sand bed, and not a crushed coral bed, not sure if they can burrow in it) Awesome at keeping the sand bed "turned" and thus nice and clean.
1 Conch - even better at cleaning left overs! I like fighting conch, but there are many (some better than others, and some are carnivores, do some reading before impulse shopping)


I hate turbo snails... They fall and can't get up! they just die.

Stay away from hermits. They are opportunistic feeders, and the escargot is mighty tasty. They won't even share the meal, they all just kill a snail at their discretion, leaving you with carnivorous inverts that won't clean algae!


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

*J T is right*

I currently have a similar mix, scaled to my tank size. Biggest mistake was getting hermit crabs, they wrecked everything and I hate them now. Been fishing them out one by one as they come into the open.

Good luck!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

joel.c said:


> I currently have a similar mix, scaled to my tank size. Biggest mistake was getting hermit crabs, they wrecked everything and I hate them now. Been fishing them out one by one as they come into the open.
> 
> Good luck!


They do a great job of collecting leftovers in the sump and fuge


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

LOL,

Exactly where I have been relocating them to! Also a great tip on the cleanup crew.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

My Sally light foot crab doesn't toss stuff like the emeralds do. Find that it picks at stuff on rock pretty good. One would be plenty cause they have a long foot span and can get a little bit bigger than other crabs.
Other options for snails that stay smaller:
Ninja stars (not sure the Latin name...). Flatish shell with points. They don't move around much and stay on the rock
Bumblebee snails. These stay small so can get into tighter places than other snails
Consider a short spine urchin. They eat algae and detritus. Do it later though, not now.
I like the shell of the nerites snails, too. A little more interesting pattern.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Our favorite snail has to be the Banded Trochus. 

It can flip itself over so they last much longer than Astraea Turbo snails. They are also very effective, active cleaners.

We don't bother with any other snails in our systems.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Our favorite snail has to be the Banded Trochus.
> 
> It can flip itself over so they last much longer than Astraea Turbo snails. They are also very effective, active cleaners.
> 
> We don't bother with any other snails in our systems.


are you planing to care about us - customers. 
can you have some snails for sale

In case you are not aware of these  - images attached 
this is a must in my opinion. You will need ~ 1/sh.f for your tank. Cleans top of the sand, from algae and leftovers
*Fighting Conch (Strombus spp.*)
Cleans top of the sand, from algae and etc

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...74&pcatid=2174

*Banded Trochus* *Snail* this one works everywhere (best with black foot)
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...564&pcatid=564

*Nassarius Snail* - inside sand and sometimes on glass
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...33&pcatid=1133

*Sand Sifting Sea Star* -inside the sand. I think it even better than Nassarius Snail, because it leaves much longer
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...572&pcatid=572

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

sig said:


> and what about us - customers.
> can you have some snails for sale


Yep! 

We sell the snails from our coral beds.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with my hermits. Nassurus snails in my books if you have a sand bed. And they reproduce faster then mice. I have some turbo snails as well but smaller so no issues there

One that hasn't been mentioned yet is a strawberry conch. I have two in my 75 and they don't stop. Not even to sleep. lol. Constantly cleaning the sand bed and any rocks they can reach.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> My Sally light foot crab doesn't toss stuff like the emeralds do.


juts wait. My killed at last $100 in snails before I was able to kill the bastard. It was staking snails in holes/between rocks in his "flat". So he made bastion for himself from the snails shells

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Always been a fan of strawberry conches. They really clean up the sand bed, I have two of them in my tank.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

sig said:


> juts wait. My killed at last $100 in snails before I was able to kill the bastard. It was staking snails in holes/between rocks in his "flat". So he made bastion for himself from the snails shells


Yours must have thought he was a jaw fish . Ok, mine was a loner that lived at the top of my tank and didn't bother a soul. Just picked at the rock.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks one and all for you advice. I will take your suggestions and do a little research. 

An especially big thank you to Crayon for having my son and I over on the weekend to pick her brains and steal her tank sand! Always wonderful to learn from those who have learned more than we have. All her fish seem "blessed" to live where they do - God's creatures all looked after so well.

Eric


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Midland said:


> All her fish seem "blessed" to live where they do - God's creatures all looked after so well.
> 
> Eric


Inside joke..........I live in a church.......seriously. It is a church. Confuses people when they come over to visit.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

+1 for strawberry conch 
Sand has never looked so clean since I got one. Emerald crab is good and doesn't nip at corals. Ill never trust another hermit crab after they decimated some zoas. I like trochus and cerith snails too for glass cleaning.


----------

